# ATiTool Question



## Ninja Colt (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, I just overclocked my x700 PRO 256 mb from 425/432 to 460/470, but I didn't use the find max core/mem I just moved the little thing higher and higher.  My card is currently at 44 C, (Note that I don't have any arctic cooling). 

So why is my card so cold at these speeds, but if I use find max core/mem the heat rises very highly in a short time?

Also, my fan speed is 75%, I have my room fan on, and I have the window open (about 5 F or -15 C)

So is there something wrong here? Does find max core/mem increase temperatures?\

Also, before I overclocked it was at 44 C and after I overclocked it was still 44 C, so something seems wrong. Also, I clicked Set Clock, so that's not the problem.

So any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 18, 2006)

Err.. For some reason it just went back to the default...? Am I supposed to click Save?


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 18, 2006)

ATI TOOL artifacts scan uses the most power to heat up any video card then most. I've noticed using the artifact scan from ATI TOOL puts more load on my video card which is higher in temp then the CALL OF DUTY game that i play. It's normal and don't worry. Your room is -15C, dude where do you live in Canada? If you don't see any graphic glitches, computer shuts off or reboots with those overclocked numbers then you are okay. If i were you i would run the find max for core and memory just to see how far it would actually test it. Good luck....

Note:If you're fan on that gfx card is not too loud at 100% it could slightly help your temps go down at full load, you know...


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 18, 2006)

You have to setup your startup profiles, but before you do that you'll have to click NEW and save a new profile with those frequencies. There is an option in settings where you can load the overclock frequencies at startup when your windows boots. I personally wouldn't need to run my video card at it's max when i'm browsing the net, burning a CD-R/DVD-R or whatever in 2D, but when i load my games my graphic card uses the overclock settings. There is a 2D/3D Detection in the settings as well to load which profile for which 3D APP/GAME....good luck!

Note:If your room is that cold then i would see the temp on your card go so up in most games unless you use the artifact scanner in ATI TOOL which i mentioned before....


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh alright, thanks.

BTW I'm in Chicago, Illinois. For some reason it doesn't feel cold at all, but all the thermometer's say about -15 C.


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, will ATiTool detect when my card gets to hot?


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn, I just overclocked to 450/460 and it's only at 38 C... My room is freezing now, though.


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 18, 2006)

465/505 at below 40 C, with stock cooling.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2006)

You are pressing the "Set Clock" button when you change the speeds aren't you?  Don't forget to click on "Show 3D View" or "Scan for Artifacts" to heat it up.  Of course when you are blowing -15~C air on it it should stay pretty low  .  Maybe I need to take my PC outside its about -4~C here, with snow on the ground.  OverClocking FUN!


----------

